# Uhhh, Hey, Guys,



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

It started about 3AM and is still coming down. There's a good shot we could have a white Christmas here in the Lone Star State. Depends on how warm it gets today and how much white stuff we get. They're talking about the possibility of 3 inches or so, but with temps in the 40s today it won't stay around long.

Oh, well, we could get some more tonight .... long enough to cover the ground on Christmas morning. The grandkids will like it.


























Y'all have a great Christmas.

Mark


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Merry Christmas, Mark!

Now go show the grandkids how to make a snowman.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

How cute. Where is ghosty he must have frozen to death if its snowing in Texas. If you like it so much i can send you some of the almost two feet of that white crap thats in my yard from last week.

John


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

Thats it? I have a wall of snow in front of my house that is about 6 feet tall, and just down the road it is about 15 feet tall. I am right on a farm, but have some trees and buildings to block the snow from drifting that much, just on the other side of me where the wall is 15' tall, the field is open for about 1.5 miles and goes right to the water.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

We got hit with 2 feet. Thats pretty much unheard of in southern Maryland...









Glad I got a 4wd S-10 this time. It even came with a limited slip rear end. I was actually impressed with it. My road is about a 1/4 mile long and it was untouched. 4wd low and a steady pedal got me up pretty close to the house. My neighbor got his bobcat and cleared the road and all 3 of our driveways. Yeah, we thanked him...a lot.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Looks GREAT Mark.

...did you remember to drain that garden hose that is up against your house before this cold snap?

We had 18" of snow last year and it was great.....40 degrees and rain here this year.







.gif[/img]


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I picked up a 36 foot 5er yesterday in Elkhart bound for denver.. Cool Be home for xmas.... The guys coming in said dont run I 80, as it was trecherous in Iowa. I dropped south and ran I 72 to 36 in Mo. Temps were in the 40's all last night. This morn I stopped at St.Joe and fueled and made my way down 59 and hwy 4 to Topeka to catch I 70. The rain turned to freezing rain around Atchison, Ks. Many families ended up in the ditch, and I came very close too. I lost my trailer a good 10 times. The winds kept catching it and blowing it all over behind me. It doesnt take much wind to catch a 36 foot by 13 foot tall that only weighs 12k on a slick road.

I just put on a set of goodyear wranglers for the winter and thank god for that. I stopped and aired em down to 40 psi to help with traction. I locked her in 4x4 and made it to Topeka. Now that I have to make a westerly turn Im done. The winds are a good 30 sustained with 50 gusts. The roads are very slick and nasty. With that kind of wind and roads combined with a tall pro 36 foot 5er, I have parked it for the day. I think it may be saturday before I make it home.

You all have a great xmas all. Out of all of my years of trucking, this is the 1st time I never made it home. Thank goodness my wife brought that up. She knows I tried and done all I could to be home. All she cares about is Im safe and sound. My xmas present is having a really great wife!

I think I'll go buy me a few movies at walmart. I think I might just get me a motel for a few days. This storm is a nasty one.

Take care all.

Carey


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Looks like another year of snow missing us -- its 62 degrees today and sunny .... heading out tomorrow afternoon for four days at Bastrop State Park near Austin


----------



## Sweathog62 (Jul 28, 2005)

All Oklahoma Interstate Roadways are closed. They say it is a 20 year storm for Oklahoma. All turnpikes are closed or about to close... It appears the drifts have become so tall that cars and trucks are unable to pass.

Lawton Oklahoma is using the National Guard to conduct search and rescue...WOW!!

Brad H.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Was blizzard like here for a while. Drifts to 5'. DW's lil Ford Escape is stuck in a drift half way up the drive. Several other cars are stuck in the middle of our street. The main street we use going into town is blocked with cars stuck in drifts.

-CC


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

It's STILL raining here. We had about an inch of snow on the ground a couple days ago, but then a warm front moved in and the storm that shut down O'hare with snow (about 160 mile north) has dumped 3-4" of rain here. My sump pump has been running almost constantly for the last couple days. It's 42 degrees now, at 8:00 pm

It's supposed to turn to snow tomorrow afternoon and evening (after some sleet and freezing rain). All timed perfectly for may family to try and drive to our house for Christmas dinner.

Ho Ho Ho!

Mike


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

all is calm and not snowy here in the desert of Wa State, would have been nice to have a white Christmas but I don't mind not having the headaches that go with it!


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

73 degrees here in South Georgia!


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Global warming strikes again.


----------

